# مجفف مساحيق الغسيل



## fsherman (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أبحث فى مصر عن مجفف لمسحوق الغسيل العادى والأوتوماتيك ...وليس برج التجفيف لأن هذا سعر عالى جدا ..ولكن هناك من يقول أن شركات صينية قامت بصناعة مجففات صغيرة الحجم تعمل بالكهرباء ..وبطاقة إنتاجية منخفضة وسعر أقل حيث أنها تنتج فى المرة الواحدة حوالى من 30 إلى 45 ك مسحوق ..فمن لدية من أين أ..حصل على تلك الآلة ...فله كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## fsherman (17 نوفمبر 2013)

للرفع


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

أرجو من لدية فكرة أين أجد هذا المجفف ..أو هناك بديل أرخص من برج التجفيف يفيدنا ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## alex1 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي فيشر مان لاحاجة الى مجفف في تصنيع مسحوق الغسيل


----------



## alex1 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

اما بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ الكريم عن اضافة الملح في تصنيع المساحيق احب ان اعلمك ضروري إضافته ولكن بوزن معين ولعدة اسباب اهمها هو حشوة للمنتج وايضا يساعد على نفاش المنتج


----------



## alex1 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

والمشكلة في المسحوق ليست المجففات بقدر ما يكون خروج العجينة من المضخه


----------



## alex1 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

طبعا خلط الملح يكون من داخل العجينة اي يخلط تماماً في تركيبة العجينة


----------



## fsherman (2 ديسمبر 2013)

alex1 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي فيشر مان لاحاجة الى مجفف في تصنيع مسحوق الغسيل


شكرا أخى الكريم على إهتمامك 
ولكن بعد عمل العجينة ...كيف يتم تجفيفها بدون مجفف


----------

